# Salad blues?



## kadesma (Jan 4, 2007)

I and my entire family enjoy salad, in summer no problem. But, during the winter months salad becomes a chore at times. I made this for all of us last night and really enjoyed it. I took several red pears and sliced them fairly thick, and then brushed with some walnut oil, a light sprinkle of ground cloves,salt and pepper and roasted them at 400 forturning them one time about 5-7 minutes, I also toasted some walnut pieces when done, I put them on top of some butter lettuce torn into good size pieces and drizzled with a walnut,shallot and some blackberry vinegar dressing..We consumed the whole thing nothing left..   Pretty good for a change of pace, and went well with the chicken.
kadesma


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 4, 2007)

Sounds yummy!  You can also add some crumbled Roquefort to it.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow CJ, your creativity and inspiration just gets better and better, don't they!!  Very original and appetizing, I may add some shaved aged pecorino, as the pairing of pears and pecorino is such a match made in heaven!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 4, 2007)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Sounds yummy! You can also add some crumbled Roquefort to it.


Oh shoot, I had some but never thought to use it last night. Next time for sure Thanks for giving me a wonderful idea.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 4, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Wow CJ, your creativity and inspiration just gets better and better, don't they!! Very original and appetizing, I may add some shaved aged pecorino, as the pairing of pears and pecorino is such a match made in heaven!


I think it was sheer panic and not being creative or inspirational  Had 3 more kids than expected sooooo.
You know I have never had pecorino with pears, I've used parm, and I do like the pecorino I'll have to shave some over the salad and try that out on the gang..Course, we will have to guard the salad from the cheese thief Cade  that boy wants pecorino or parmesan on everything except his chocolates 
kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 4, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Course, we will have to guard the salad from the cheese thief Cade that boy wants pecorino or parmesan on everything except his chocolates
> kadesma


 
See I was right, I always had a feeling Cade may share a twin soul with me 

Yeah, good, aged pecorino and pears are real treat together, also delicious simply taking a bite out of a fresh pear accompanied by a slab of the cheese!!  Do try that!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 4, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> See I was right, I always had a feeling Cade may share a twin soul with me
> 
> Yeah, good, aged pecorino and pears are real treat together, also delicious simply taking a bite out of a fresh pear accompanied by a slab of the cheese!! Do try that!!


Oh I'll try it, I've several pears left and one of them is MINE  Plus, a friend brought me a nice slab of pecorino from Philly last week..I'm set..Lunch today.
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 6, 2007)

That does it kadesma.  We're moving in with you!  This salad sounds so good (as does everything you make)!

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Jan 6, 2007)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> That does it kadesma. We're moving in with you! This salad sounds so good (as does everything you make)!
> 
> Barbara


Barb, wait, let me go unlock the doors  It was good Barb, we're having some tomorrow again, this time with some good pecorino shaved on top emmm.
kadedma


----------



## Aria (Jan 6, 2007)

Barbara L....pick me up on your way to kadesma.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 6, 2007)

Aria said:
			
		

> Barbara L....pick me up on your way to kadesma.


Get your bags packed  I've got room.

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 7, 2007)

WooHoo!  We're on our way!

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Jan 7, 2007)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> WooHoo! We're on our way!
> 
> Barbara


Yahooo 

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 8, 2007)

NONE of you are going without me!

kadesma - I make something similar - just a simple red wine vinaigrette but I top with pears, just like you, and with fresh blueberries, versus your blueberry vinegar - I can only imagine how wonderful your salad was.  You have got to try it with blue cheese - OH MY!  

OK - I've got a few things packed - waiting at the curb!  It's kinda cold tonight so don't take too long girls!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 8, 2007)

_Ladies,_
_could you hurry up, the pears are gonna burn!  Sides I wanna gab _
_kadesma_


----------



## kadesma (Jan 8, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> NONE of you are going without me!
> 
> kadesma - I make something similar - just a simple red wine vinaigrette but I top with pears, just like you, and with fresh blueberries, versus your blueberry vinegar - I can only imagine how wonderful your salad was. You have got to try it with blue cheese - OH MY!
> 
> OK - I've got a few things packed - waiting at the curb! It's kinda cold tonight so don't take too long girls!


Elf,
it was a really nice salad, different as I usually dont roast pears or fruit but this was different and we tried it with Licia's pecorino and next time it will be the blue cheese. I do think I'm going to try just a red wine vinegar, my kids like the blackberry and I do too, but, I want the pears to come through more and blackberry kind of masks their sweetness.
kadesma


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 8, 2007)

There's a restaurant here that does a salad with roasted pears. I've always wanted to recreate it. Did you use firm pears?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 8, 2007)

Sararwelch said:
			
		

> There's a restaurant here that does a salad with roasted pears. I've always wanted to recreate it. Did you use firm pears?


Yes I used a firm red pear and I cut the slices pretty thick so they wouldn't smoosh up when moving them.

kadesma


----------

